# Cemetary & Chairs



## SonyShooterA200 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 15, 2009)

...people are just dying to get in there...


----------



## gatay (Dec 15, 2009)

every time, evey where


----------



## mat wildlife (Dec 15, 2009)

I think that the grave stones should be in the dead centre.


----------



## wescobts (Dec 15, 2009)

you guys are killing me...


----------



## SonyShooterA200 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank yall for the comments on the subject


----------



## lalalala<3life (Dec 18, 2009)

The last photo is wonderfuly gloomy!! I love it. The fog makes it look very ominous! It makes a great black and white!


----------



## SonyShooterA200 (Dec 18, 2009)

lalalala<3life said:


> The last photo is wonderfuly gloomy!! I love it. The fog makes it look very ominous! It makes a great black and white!


 Thank you. I love it too, I got home from work and saw that it was foggy out still so I ran a minute up the road and snapped some shots at this little cometary  right next to a church. I LOVE the way they all turned out.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 19, 2009)

Nicely done.   

The first shot is interesting, but I would have shot in portriat to try and get all of the first chair in the shot, plus the row.  I dont know how much room you had between the rows, so I am not even sure if it would have been possible. 
The second image is nice.  I may have put the subject slightly off center tho, but I do like how you kept the name of the stone a mystery.  
  The last is my fave of the group.  Real feeling of loss, with the fog, the emptyness.  My eye keeps going to the lower left tho, trying to figure out what that is sticking out in the corner.  I know you might not be able to create a foggy scene again, but it might be neat to lay on the ground, and get a shot of that little flower arrangment with the ol stones in the background too.  

Just my opinion. I think you did a fine job tho.


----------



## HotWire (Dec 19, 2009)

Chiller said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> The first shot is interesting, but I would have shot in portriat to try and get all of the first chair in the shot, plus the row. I dont know how much room you had between the rows, so I am not even sure if it would have been possible.
> The second image is nice. I may have put the subject slightly off center tho, but I do like how you kept the name of the stone a mystery.
> ...


 

I think it is the first grave stone on the bottom left that is drawing your attention. Well atleast it does it to me lol.

I really love the last photo, a very solitude feeling.


----------



## SonyShooterA200 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you all again. I do see what you mean about that headstone in the lastone but I dont think I did bad for a five minute shoot, no planning just like HEY! lol.


----------

